# Canned Tomatoes



## JessieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

Hello! I have a canning question. I pressure canned some tomatoes for the first time a couple of days ago. This is my first adventure with canning. Don't laugh, but for some reason I didn't think you needed to put rings on the jars during processing. So surprisingly, I have three pint jars of tomatoes that seem to have sealed OK (a fourth jar did not seal) and I didn't lose any of the tomatoes into the canning water, but I'm having a hard time believing they are really OK. I've done a couple of batches since then and have corrected my error, but what do you think about those first three jars? Is it possible that they are really sealed properly and safe to eat?


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

JessieGirl said:


> Hello! I have a canning question. I pressure canned some tomatoes for the first time a couple of days ago. This is my first adventure with canning. Don't laugh, but for some reason I didn't think you needed to put rings on the jars during processing. So surprisingly, I have three pint jars of tomatoes that seem to have sealed OK (a fourth jar did not seal) and I didn't lose any of the tomatoes into the canning water, but I'm having a hard time believing they are really OK. I've done a couple of batches since then and have corrected my error, but what do you think about those first three jars? Is it possible that they are really sealed properly and safe to eat?


Probably fine but why risk it? There is no reason to take the risk and while I'd bet its perfectly safe to eat now, I wouldn't store them.. at the very least, I'd say process the stuff.. but again, why bother going through that?

Bye the way, the rings are only required when you're processing.. We've canned and stored hundreds of jars.. all using the same two dozen rings.. There's no need to leave them on in storage..


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Agree not worth the risk. You could redone them within the first 24 hours or could have frozen them. But now, just cook them well before eating them.

I'd be more concerned about using an information source that didn't make such a basic step very clear. Would make me wonder what else they may have gotten wrong.

See: [URL="http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can3_tomato.html"]http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can3_tomato.html[/URL]


----------



## JessieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

Thank you! Yes you are probably right...no need to take chances.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

A seal is a seal is a seal......Not the best way to do it, but I think they are ok. "Why?", you ask? Because many, many, MANY times I have canned things and when I took them out of the canner, the rings could be spun around on the jar, due to being so loose.

ps. I have been canning since 1978 - that's 39 years.


----------

